# Audi replaces 7 Series in Transporter Sequel?



## JG (Mar 5, 2005)

This is disappointing..........

I loved the first film (not because of the acting) but because of the scenes with BMW 7 series. :thumbup: 

Then I see this report.............?

"After much Internet speculation around the upcoming sequel to The Transporter, it appears that Audis will play the co-starring role in this typically automotive-centric action film. Fourtitude has confirmed with Audi of America that an Audi A8 and A3 Sportback will be used in the production of the movie.

The Transporter, an action movie that came out in 2002, starred buff British actor Jason Stratham as Frank Martin, an ex-British Special Forces operator who hires himself as a “transporter” - moving whatever needs moved from one place to another - with no questions asked.

In the first movie, Frank lived a seemingly sleepy life on the French Mediterranean coast, while performing 'jobs' in his tweaked BMW 7-Series. While the first movie didn’t do for the BMW 7 what Ronin did for Audi’s S8, The Transporter is still well-respected as one of the better car-chase movies, even if the plot left a bit to be desired as a thriller.

Stratham is back for The Transporter 2, though his female lead is said to be model/actress Amber Valletta (Raising Helen) this time around, while the setting has moved from France to Florida.

When 20th Century Fox announced recently that The Transporter 2 would begin shooting, auto-enthusiasts on Internet movie-fan forums began to speculate what Frank would drive in the sequel.

In an August 23 article appearing in the Miami Herald about Florida’s new financial incentive program for movies who choose to film in the sunshine state, it would appear the cat has been let out of the bag as to what car the hero would assumedly drive.

The Herald reported that, during filming, a “sleek black Audi” being chased by no less than five police cars raced to the end of Miami’s Washington Avenue, headed straight for the ocean. The car was confirmed as an A8L by Gil428, a user of our own Car Lounge discussion forum. According to the Herald, the car swerves through a fountain in South Pointe Park, careens onto a promenade, missing pedestrians who narrowly escape its path, while two of the chasing police cars lose control and ram each other."


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

isn't this really old news? i mean the movie trailer is already out and we knew about teh cars a while ago


----------



## JG (Mar 5, 2005)

BMWenthusiast said:


> isn't this really old news? i mean the movie trailer is already out and we knew about teh cars a while ago


Not old news to me - I just read about it in Autoblog............

Hey I just noticed you are from Orange County.... :thumbup: no wonder you are up to date on all things film (isn't that a requirement of residence?)


----------



## icky (Sep 15, 2004)

I was so excited when I first watched the preview, thinking that he might have a new 7 series, or perhaps a new M5 or M6.. then I saw the A4 . I'd refuse to watch the movie, except for the fact that it actually looks really good


----------



## pmoney (Jul 27, 2004)

VAG is most definitely spending a pretty penny for the big budget sequel.

A black A8L appears to be in it, as does a lambo vert, probably gallardo.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

JG said:


> Not old news to me - I just read about it in Autoblog............
> 
> Hey I just noticed you are from Orange County.... :thumbup: no wonder you are up to date on all things film (isn't that a requirement of residence?)


hehe..no, but i am majoring in Video for college, so i like to pay attention whats going on in film. I go to movies now and instead of paying attention to teh action a lot of times im like "hmm...thats a medium shot, bad verticals, makes the shot very unconfortable".


----------



## JG (Mar 5, 2005)

BMWenthusiast said:


> hehe..no, but i am majoring in Video for college, so i like to pay attention whats going on in film. I go to movies now and instead of paying attention to teh action a lot of times im like "hmm...thats a medium shot, bad verticals, makes the shot very unconfortable".


Good luck in your film career........and keep your focus on attention to detail. That was what I used to look for in my Graduate architecture school students.....as an indicator of future success :thumbup:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I can't wait to see the Audi get blown up


----------



## .Nikki. (Aug 10, 2005)

My boyfriend works at Champion Audi, which tuned (and repaired) the cars in the movie.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

JG said:


> While the first movie didn't do for the BMW 7 what Ronin did for Audi's S8,


Please. Are people that can afford 7s and S8s swayed all that much by a chase sequence?

Also, the first Transporter was released in October of 2002. E38s were long out of production then.

And everyone knows the real star of Ronin is the E34 M5.


----------

